# Best SSBBW Date Site?



## BigGurlLover2 (Jul 23, 2013)

I am new at this after a painful break-up. I have seen their are so many dating sites for SSBBWs, which is the best? I prefer women over 350 if that makes a difference in which one.
Thank-you!
BGL2


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 24, 2013)

BigGurlLover2 said:


> I am new at this after a painful break-up. I have seen their are so many dating sites for SSBBWs, which is the best? I prefer women over 350 if that makes a difference in which one.
> Thank-you!
> BGL2



ssbbwsingles is a decent one.


----------



## BigGurlLover2 (Jul 24, 2013)

ok, I will give them a try.
BGL2


----------



## NewfieGal (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm always leery about using those sites are any of them really legitimate?
Anyone else use em?


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 26, 2013)

NewfieGal said:


> I'm always leery about using those sites are any of them really legitimate?
> Anyone else use em?



SSBBW SINGLES is legit and free.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 26, 2013)

There's quite a few Dimmers on there.


----------



## moonvine (Aug 27, 2013)

Is there still a dimensions matching service?


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 28, 2013)

It's still there, but outdated and doesn't really work properly.




moonvine said:


> Is there still a dimensions matching service?


----------



## s13 (Mar 7, 2014)

Plentyoffish I find good, not confronting and can talk to people easily, free and discrete. I made friends with a ssbbw, she was shy but over 500 and lovelh


----------



## kizzylove (Mar 8, 2014)

www.largepassions.com
it's completely free and I met my husband on there


----------

